# Custom labeling on poly bag



## alexx757 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a company that can put my logo on the clear poly bags, anyone know of a source?

Need 100

Thanks alot.


----------



## Anwar Morales (Jan 25, 2014)

where are you located at
I have my people they can do that for you?


----------



## alexx757 (Feb 10, 2014)

Norfolk/ Virginia Beach area of Virginia.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

google it man!
just kidding


----------

